# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken - Artikel

## Agnes574

Deze keer STOP IK ECHT MET ROKEN met de hulp van mijn dokter!!

Je arts kan je een rookstopmedicatie en begeleiding aanbevelen die je slaagkansen aanzienlijk verhogen.

WAAROM IS STOPPEN MET ROKEN MOEILIJK?
Roken wordt snel een verslaving. De reden waarom de meeste mensen verslaafd geraken is door de aanwezigheid van nicotine in tabak.
Nicotine,het belangrijkste bestanddeel,is verantwoordelijk voor de fysieke en psychische afhankelijkheid van sigaretten.

WANNEER JE ROOKT...
*Gaat de rook direct naar je longen en nicotine wordt snel geabsorbeerd in het bloed.
*Nicotine bereikt de hersenen in ongeveer 10 seconden.
*Roken veroorzaakt chemische veranderingen in de hersenen die een invloed hebben op je gevoel en je gedrag.
*De 'drugs'effecten van nicotine:
-zich goed voelen wanneer men rookt.
-Ontwenningsverschijnselen zoals hunkering of zin,irritatie en concentratiestoornissen wanneer het nicotinegehalte daalt.

DE VOORDELEN VAN STOPPEN MET ROKEN

Na 20 minuten: bloeddruk en polsslag komen op hun normaal niveau en snelheid terug.

Na 8 uur: het nicotinegehalte en koolmonoxidegehalte in het bloed dalen met de helft; het zuurstofgehalte in het bloed wordt weer normaal.

Na 24 uur: De koolmonoxide wordt uit het lichaam geelimineerd.
De longen verwijderen het slijm en de andere resten van de sigarettenrook.

Na 48 uur: Er is geen nicotine in het lichaam meer. De smaak en de reukzin zijn duidelijk beter.

Na 72 uur: Het ademen wordt gemakkelijker. De luchtwegen beginnen zich te ontspannen en het energieniveau neemt toe.

Na 2-12 weken: De bloedsomloop verbetert zodat je gemakkelijker kan stappen en lopen.

Na 1 jaar: Het risico op een hartaanval is de helft lager dan bij een niet gestopte roker.

Na 10 jaar: Het risico op longkanker vermindert tot de helft van het risico van een roker.

Na 15 jaar: Het risico op een hartaanval wordt gelijk aan het risico van een nooit roker.


HOE AFHANKELIJK BEN JE VAN NICOTINE?
Je nicotine-afhankelijkheid zal bepalen of je af te rekenen krijgt met ontwenningsverschijnselen. Hoe afhankelijk je bent, kan je afleiden uit onderstaande test.

Hoeveel minuten na het ontwaken rook je je eerste sigaret?
0 = meer dan 60 minuten
1 = 31 tot 60 minuten
2 = 6 tot 30 minuten
3 = binnen 5 minuten

Heb je het moeilijk om niet te roken op plaatsen waar dit verboden is?
0 = nee
1 = ja

Welke sigaret kun je het moeilijkst missen?
1 = ochtendsigaret
0 = andere

Hoeveel sigaretten rook je per dag?
0 = minder dan 10
1 = 11 tot 20
2 = 21 tot 30
3 = 31 of meer

Rook je de eerste uren s'morgens meer dan de rest van de dag?
0 = nee
1 = ja

Rook je,zelfs indien je ziek bent en het grootste deel van de dag in bed moet blijven?
0 = nee
1 = ja

Tel de scores bij elkaar op:
Score...........Graad van verslaving
0 tot 2..........zeer laag 
3 tot 4..........laag
5..................matig
6 tot 7..........sterk
8 tot 10.........zeer sterk

WAAROM ZOU JE MET JE ARTS SPREKEN OVER STOPPEN MET ROKEN?
*Je weet dat stoppen met roken moeilijk is. Slechts 3-5% van de rokers die zonder hulp stoppen houden dat 6 tot 12 maanden vol.
Je dokter is de persoon die je hierbij kan helpen.

*Rookstopmethoden

-Zelfhulpmateriaal
Veel rokers proberen te stoppen op eigen houtje.
Informatie uit brochures kan daarbij helpen,hoewel het effect groter is in combinatie met andere methoden om te stoppen.

-Minimaal interventieprogramma
Tijdens een kort gesprek met je arts worden je afhankelijkheid aan tabak en je motivatie om te stoppen bevraagd.

-Rookstopprogrammas
Er bestaan individuele,groeps-telefonische en internet ondersteuningsprogrammas die je helpen te stoppen.
Hierin wordt aandacht gegeven aan gedragsverandering,de voorbereiding op het stoppen en technieken om vol te houden en herval te vermijden.
*Voor al je vragen over roken en concrete hulp bij het stoppen met roken kan je bellen naar de Tabak Stop Lijn op 0800-11100 (B),alle werkdagen van 15u tot 19u.

BESCHIKBARE ROOKSTOPMEDICATIES

Nicotinevervangende therapie

Het doel van deze rookstopmiddelen is het toedienen van nicotine zodat bij het stoppen met roken de ontwenningsverschijnselen verminderen.
Er zijn verschillende merken (Nicotinell,Nicorette,Niquitin) en vormen beschikbaar: pleisters,kauwgom,patch,neusspray,inhalatoren en zuigtabletten.
Voor advies over nicotinevervangers kun je terecht bij je arts of apotheker.

Niet-nicotine medicaties
*Bupropion
Het geneesmiddel bupropion (Zyban) dat initieel ontwikkeld werd als een antidepressivum is effectief bij het stoppen met roken omdat het de zin in roken kan verminderen en ontwenningsverschijnselen kan temperen (enkel op voorschrift verkrijgbaar)
*Varenicline
Het geneesmiddel varenicline (Champix) is een nieuwe rookstopmedicatie,het eerste niet-nicotinemiddel specifiek ontwikkeld om te stoppen met roken.
Varenicline heeft een dubbel werkingsmechanisme.
Het vermindert de ontwenningsverschijnselen van het roken,de zin en het plezier van het roken (enkel op voorschrift verkrijgbaar)

SPREEK EROVER MET JE ARTS!
JE BENT KLAAR OM TE STOPPEN!

Referentie: Vlaams instituut voor gezondheidspromotie:Tabakspreventie.

(bron:brochure van Pfizer,meegenomen uit het UZ te Gent)

----------


## jenny L

Hallo agnes
ja ik weet roken is niet goed maar het is zo lekker.
na het eten vind ik het echt heerlijk.
ik heb ook al vaak geprobeerd om te stoppen maar ik wordt er zo chagerijnig van dat mijn man zeg neem aub een sigaret.en pas heb ik long foto,s laten maken maar mijn longen zagen er heel mooi en schoon uit dus dat zeg ook niet alles.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Jenny,

Hihi...hier nog eentje! 
Na het eten dat heerlijke nicotinestaafje  :Wink: 
Mijn longfoto's zien er ook goed uit,terwijl ik toch al ver 18 jaar redelijk veel rook!

Maar...ik blijf bij mijn voornemen om te stoppen of in ieder geval sterk te minderen tot gelegenheidsroker...

Het is bij mij ook niet zozeer de nicotineverslaving is gebleken,maar meer de 'gewoonte-handeling'...niets in mijn handen:sigaret...superlicht,medium of NTB-sigaret(zonder nicotine en CO)..maakt niet uit!
Ik kan ook gemakkelijk uren en uren zonder,maar als ik weer effe op mijn gat zit(en dat zit ik door mijn ziekte dus ver de hele dag!);waar zijn die sigaretten?!

Dus ja...ik wil er toch eens iets aan doen...zeker als het een 'gewoonte-handeling' is...daar moet je toch vanaf kunnen komen hoop ik!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## jenny L

hoi
ja dat is met mijn ook ik kan de ene met de andere aansteken maar soms uren ook niks. lig er aan wat ik aan het doen ben maar als ik achter de pc zit dan kan ik er wat van hoor .alleen als ik aan het werk ben dan heb ik er geen probleem mee. maar ik vind het toch lekker

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,is bij mij niet anders...soms héél veel achter de pc...meestal als ik aant chatten ben! Maar soms juist helemaal géén! Raar maar waar!
Ik moet zeggen dat ik er nu wel ferm op let en dat ik toch al een stuk minder rook...ik vraag eerst aan mezelf of die sigaret nu écht nodig is...en dat schelen er toch een hoop!  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

En.........................al gestopt??????????

----------


## savrie

hallo,
ik ben gestopt met roken sedert 28 december2007
begonnen met een weddenschap met schoon vader en schoonbroer!
ik ben de enige die gestopt is,zij zijn hervallen
ben gewoon gestopt op karakter,best wel moeilijk!
soms heb ik nog slechte momenten,maar die gaan vlug over!
ben wel serieus aangekomen amaai,10 kg zeker
dus nu afvallen he,wat ook niet zo evident is!

----------


## Agnes574

Amai beste Savrie,
Knap hoor dat je zo maar ineens op karakter bent gestopt!!
Ik hoop dat je het blijft volhouden!!
Wat zijn je positieve ervaringen die je nu ondervindt met betrekking tot het stoppen met roken????
De negatieve is duidelijk gewichtstoename...wat hééééél erg vaak voorkomt;succes met afvallen!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## savrie

ten eerste wat mischien raar overkomt,vééél minder stress
je zou denken ik kom kalm door een sigaret,ja efkes wel maar zodra die op is,begin je eigenlijk direct te ontwennen met als gevolg=nerveus worden en al
pluspunten= veel meer geld over op het eind van de maand  :Smile:  ,
smaak en geur terug,dus je ruikt op afstand nu wel de rokers,en soms is dat best vervelend qua stank!
hoesten smorgens is weg,veel meer adem 
maar ja daar heb ik nu terug wel last mee aangezien mijn gewicht nu  :Frown:  
soms daarvoor alleen zou ik herbeginnen,maar das het enige nadeel hoor!!
anders alles positief!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Blij dit te horen beste Savrie....
Geeft mij meer motivatie om ook te gaan stoppen,maar ik wil het op het juiste moment doen (ook proberen in één keer gewoon NU STOP IK!)
Ik hou je op de hoogte  :Wink: 
Ondertussen blijven positieve en motiverende ervaringen/tips welkom!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## savrie

ja dat is het...het goeie moment afwachten!
mijn man is 2 jaar voor mij gestopt met roken...en latijd maar zagen tegen mij,haha,van wanneer ik moest stoppen
maar ja ...bij mij werkt dat averechts :Smile:  
je moet gewoon bij jezelf die klik kunnen maken!
mischien eens het boek lezen van ALAN CARR!!!
bij mijn man heeft dit geholpen!!

----------


## koolstofje

De electrische sigaret heeft mij geholpen met het stoppen met roken! Na 24 jaar een pakje shag per dag, ben ik 2 maand vrij van gerook, ik heb de e-sigaret 1 maand gebruikt;-) misschien een optie voor diegeen die wil stoppen?

----------


## savrie

de electrische sigaret?? wat is me dat?

----------


## Agnes574

Koolstofje,kun je me wat meer vertellen over hoe de e-sigaret werkt en wat jouw ervaringen zijn met die elektronische sigaret?
Ik ben daar héél erg benieuwd naar...wil 'm eventueel zelf ook gaan proberen...
Alvast bedankt!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## koolstofje

Ja, ik wil beginnen met; gebruik hem alleen om te stoppen met roken.
Het is een baterij met een lampje, er zit een verdamper achter waar je een mondstukje opzet waar waterdamp en nicotine inzit. Als je een trekje neemt gaat het lamje branden de verdamper word heet en verdampt de waterdamp met nicotine. Best goed roken lekkere smaak!! Maar je blijft verslaaft aan nicotine natuurlijk, bouw dit af, je heb mid nicotine ampullen en low ampullen en zero ampullen, je snapt het wel in het begin kun je mid gebruiken na een week de low en dan na een week de zero, zo kun je de nocotine verslaving langzaam afbouwen en je rookt op het laatst dus alleen waterdamp zonder nicotine terwijl je de rustpunten wel blijft houden. Na 4 week heb je het ding helemaal niet meer nodig!!..en dat is maar goed ook, het nadeel zijn de accu's die zijn door het grote stroom verbruik van de verdamper na een week stuk, die krengen kosten 24 euro en je verbruikt +-1 ampul per dag die kosten al 1,50 euro per stuk x 7 is dat 10,50 + 24 is 34,50 per week aan roken als je 10 pakjes in de week rookt is dit goedkoper en kun je blijven e-roken.
Beter een e-sigaret dan een echte sigaret, maar beter geen sigaret dan een e-sigaret :Big Grin:  
www.esigaret.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Heel erg bedankt voor de verhelderende info koolstofje!!
Jammer dat die accu's zo snel kapot gaan!!
Als je vanuit Belgie via internet wilt bestellen lijkt me dat dan toch een lastige bedoening!

Idd...beter gewoon geen van beiden  :Wink: 

Thanks Agnes

----------


## koolstofje

> Heel erg bedankt voor de verhelderende info koolstofje!!
> Jammer dat die accu's zo snel kapot gaan!!
> Als je vanuit Belgie via internet wilt bestellen lijkt me dat dan toch een lastige bedoening!
> 
> Idd...beter gewoon geen van beiden 
> 
> Thanks Agnes


Ja in Belgie is het verboden, bestel je toch gewoon in Nederland! Maar je kan natuurlijk ook een baterij gebruiken uit een telefoon die is ook 5.5volt, of uit je usb poort daar zit ook 5 volt op , even met een paar draatje knutselen haha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Constance

Ik had een e-sigaret en was elke 3 dagen kapot. dus dat schoot ook niet op.Kreeg toen betgeleiding van een psych en arts van het spaanse ziekenfonds en moest elke 2 dagen 1 sigaret minder roken dan normaal. Nou dat was een goede methode, maar toen ik bijna aan de nul zat moest ik overstappen op nicotinell pleisters van 5 mg of kauwgom of zuigtabletten 2 mg, ik was uitbundig van vreugde maar ik bleek allergisch te zijn voor die middelen en nu rook ik wel minder maar kan niet stoppen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb effe goed nieuws....

Ik ben gestopt met roken, 2 dagen na mijn 35ste verjaardag!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Hoe?? Heb 9 dagen gedwongen int ziekenhuis gelegen (herniaoperatie) en toen kon ik gewoonweg niet roken  :Wink:  ,dus vanaf het thuiskomen die lijn doorgetrokken en het gaat prima!!  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Ik kan me nu écht niet meer voorstellen dat ik 20 van die stinkstokken rookte op één dag (!!)....ik word al misselijk als ik eraan denk!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Maar goed...wie weet hebben nog meer mensen eens een aantal dagen géén kans om een sigaret op te steken..hopelijk zetten die dan ook door!
Zoals in het bovenstaande artikel staat; na 48 uur is de nicotine uit je lichaam...dus in principe moet je na 2 dagen niet roken in staat zijn om te stoppen...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
MIJ IS HET GELUKKIG GELUKT, JIPPIE!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Xx

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes,

Gefeliciteerd, maar uit ervaring weet ik je te vertellen dat er nog al het een en ander veranderd in je lichaam na het stoppen met roken. En wat moet je nu met je handen gaan doen? Zelf ben ik al ruim 12 jaar aan het nagelbijten geslagen en vind een sigaretje nog steeds lekker ruiken. En na een paar biertjes..... Ach in het begin zoveel mogelijk moeilijke situaties ontlopen. En VOLHOUDEN HOOR!

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik nu met mijn handen moet doen Ronald? 
Haha grappige vraag... jij vertelt dat je aan het nagelbijten bent geslagen...ik ben daar dus ook mee gestopt toen ik in het ziekenhuis terecht kwam (handen lekker onder de deken steken..en op mijn verjaardag hebben mijn vriend en ik 'relatieringen' gekocht,nog een extra motivatie om te stoppen met nagelbijten (staat niet zo mooi die ring aan een afgekloven polleke  :Wink:  )

En wat betreft de geur en de smaak?
Mijn vriend rookt nog steeds,dus zie en ruik ik nog vaak sigaretten.
Ik heb al een paar keer een trekje genomen van zijn sigaret om te kijken of me dat nog smaakt....
niet écht dus...geen smaak aan en de smaak van een asbak na één zo'n trekje.

Waar ik wel bang voor ben is aankomen...toen ik rookte 'verdrong' ik vaak de lekkere trek door een sigaret op te steken....nu heb ik me op de appels gestort: zoet,lekker sappig en vult goed!
Ik hoop maar dat ik me bij het gezonde lekkers kan houden!!

Ik hoop écht dat ik het ga volhouden..en mocht ik toch hervallen ga ik voor maximaal 5 sigaretten per dag ipv 20 (das bijna de één met de ander aansteken!!)

Xx Ag

----------


## Katja

neeeeeeee agnes!!

blijf gemotiveerd! denk aan je huid! Echt waar de nadelen zijn zoveel groter dan de voordelen!
ik merk sinds ik gestopt ben dat ik relaxer ben!
toen ik nog rookte en als ik in stress raakte dacht ik dat ik het nog verhelpen door een sigaretje op te steken,
maar niets is waar!
je raakt gestresst en je krijgt ook nog een trek-in-een-sigaret gevoel!
dubbele stress dus!

als ik nu gestresst ben voel ik alleen maar stress! geen nicotinegebrek meer!
ik heb er geeneen meer opgestoken sinds ik gestopt ben en ik ben echt trots op mezelf!


enige nadeel: m'n stoelgang werkt minder goed.. klinkt heel vreemd maar echt ik heb nu vaak last van verstoppingen terwijl ik hiervoor nergens last van had.. :S

hebben jullie dat ook

----------


## Agnes574

Hahahaha.......
Ik heb dat stoelgang probleem ook!!
Vroeger stond ik s'morgens op, dronk een kop koffie met een sigaretje erbij en voila, Aggie kon een grote boodschap gaan doen  :Wink: !
Nu is dat stukken minder zonder die sigaret...toch maar weer beginnen dan???
HIHAHOHIHIHIHII......nee hoor; het gaat nog steeds uitstekend en ik voel me stukken beter als toen ik rookte!
Op de meeste dagen(90%) rook ik niets/nada/niente...op een erg stressy of drukke dag rook ik er een half tot maximaal 2 (maar nooit één sigaret volledig in één keer,altijd maar een paar kleine trekjes; word er ineens érg snel duizelig en misselijk van...maar dat vind ik goede bijwerkingen hahaha  :Smile: !

Ik ben ook supertrots op je Katja!!!!! Keep on going!!
Liefs Ag Xx
(ps; we hebben blijkbaar dezelfde onderwerp-interesses meid  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb in de eerste post van dit topic de test nog 's gedaan...
Uitslag = 0  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Aggie happy!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Agnes,

Ook ik ben in het verleden gestopt maar helaas 1,5 jaar later weer begonnen. En weet je als je weer begint merk je pas hoe goed je je voelde toen je niet rookte. Geen ochtend hoest, meer lucht, meer ruiken, meer conditie, geen vermoeide pijnlijke (been)spieren meer naar een lange dag wandelen/lopen op het werk. Ik wil dan ook weer graag stoppen en ben me aan het orienteren hoe. De vorige keer ben ik gestopt zonder hulp. Wel moeilijk maar te doen. Nu wil ik toch wat hulp omdat ik ook emotioneel niet helemaal lekker in mijn vel zit op dit moment. Maar als je kunt stoppen met roken kun je ook echt een paar kilo kwijt raken. Ook ik was bijna 10 kilo aangekomen. Vlak voor weer begon was ik er daar 8 van kwijt. En iets zwaarder is nog lang niet zo erg als roken. Ik hou wel van een kilotje meer ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Ikke,

Ik ben helaas ook weer hervallen ... jammer, maar helaas!
Ben het helemaal met je eens dat je je zonder sigaretten véél beter voelt ... hopelijk raak ik er in 2010 vanaf!!

Sterkte!!

Xx Ag

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hoe is het nu met je rookgedrag Agnes, want dat kan toch eigenlijk echt niet he een administrator van zo'n site die rookt!!

----------


## Omapi

Hallo ik ben na 39 jaar roken ook ineens gestopt...dat is nu 2 jaar en 3 maanden geleden, Ik was 12 jaar toen ik begon, (toen rookte ik natuurlijk niet echt veel, maar wel elke dag) en op het laatst rookte ik 5 of 6 pakjes shag per week! Om heel eerlijk te zijn heb ik nog elke dag trek in een lekker peukie, en zeker na mijn eten...maar ik ga gewoon nooit meer roken! ik wil niet terug naar de stank in huis, en van de gordijnen die ik maandelijks moest wassen! enz.enz. En dan heb ik het nog niet over mijn gezondheid! 
Ik ben tot mijn grote schrik wel ruim 10 kilo aangekomen, maar sinds een paar maanden sport ik 3x per week een uurtje, dus die kilo's hoop ik zo eraf te krijgen! Dat vind ik wel tegenvallen hoor...dat gaat moeizaam, maar ik moet er wel bijvertellen dat ik geen dieet volg...ik eet gewoon wat ik wil, en laat alleen het snoepen zoveel mogelijk staan! en dat vind ik erg moeilijk hoor! Ik ben trots op mezelf dat ik van de ene op de andere dag gewoon gestopt ben! en ik hoop voor jullie allemaal dat het jullie ook gaat lukken! Groetjes...

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Heel goed Omapi dat je niet meer rookt, althans lichamelijk niet meer verslaafd bent! Want geestelijk ben je dus nog steeds een beetje afhankelijk van de sigaret. Dit lijkt mij dus echt zeer onprettig. Dat is ook de reden dat je aangekomen bent. Je bent vervanging voor het roken gaan zoeken omdat je het roken mist. Wanneer je stopt met roken moet je juist weten dat roken niets voor je doet/deed, dan kun je het namelijk ook niet missen. Niet op het moment dat je net gestopt bent en niet op al die andere momenten die er nog in leven zullen komen. Dat is ook vaak de reden dat mensen terugvallen in hun verslaving. Dit is gelukkig met jou niet het geval, maar pas op, als je het roken nog steeds mist blijf je altijd een gevaar voor jezelf en is de stap tot opnieuw opsteken kleiner dan je denkt.
Ik adviseer jou om eens een boek te lezen over stoppen met roken, en op die manier te ontdekken dat niet de nietroker iets mist in zijn leven maar juist degene die wel rookt!

Succes

----------


## nooitmeerroken

> Deze keer STOP IK ECHT MET ROKEN met de hulp van mijn dokter!!
> 
> Je arts kan je een rookstopmedicatie en begeleiding aanbevelen die je slaagkansen aanzienlijk verhogen.
> 
> WAAROM IS STOPPEN MET ROKEN MOEILIJK?
> Roken wordt snel een verslaving. De reden waarom de meeste mensen verslaafd geraken is door de aanwezigheid van nicotine in tabak.
> Nicotine,het belangrijkste bestanddeel,is verantwoordelijk voor de fysieke en psychische afhankelijkheid van sigaretten.
> 
> WANNEER JE ROOKT...
> ...


Beste mensen, kijk van wie deze folder is, de grootverdiener aan de rokers!! Pfizer is een grote farmaceut die helemaal niet wil dat jij stopt, deze wil alleen giftige medicijnen verkopen en miljoenen verdienen aan alle verslavingsellende. Echt waar, pillen pleisters en al die andere gevaarlijke troep laten je niet stoppen. Roken is voor 99.9% een geestelijke verslaving. Je zult in je hoofd moeten veranderen. Dan kun je met deze nutteloze verslaving stoppen, VOORGOED! Het mooiste is dat de fabrikant dat ook heel goed weet, maffioso zijn het, echt waar!!!!

----------


## Raimun

Het " grote geld " kruipt , waar het niet gaan kan .. :Wink:

----------


## Robert44

Hoi ik rook ook al jaren maar mijn klachten van hoesten en kortademig namen steeds toe , vorige maand heb ik een luchtreiniger aangeschaft op aanraden van mijn arts bij proairtech.nl en ik voel me nu veel beter ik heb meer energie en ik voel me niet meer benauwd , bovendien is mijn vrouw blij dat het weer fris ruikt in huis . een echte aanrader .
Gr Robert

----------

